# New cheese making facility We passed inspection!



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

More about our cheese facility go to my husbands blog:
http://asymptoticlife.com/2009/05/07/th ... ebuts.aspx
http://asymptoticlife.com/2009/05/09/we-passed.aspx
By the way the cheese maker is my husband I do most of the goat care.
:wahoo: 
Suellen


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats!! Thats very exciting! :stars: :hi5:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice looking building!!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow congrats


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a wonderful accomplishment! Congratulations!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so excited for you! Congrats!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

:stars: AWESOME :stars:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow that looks really good! congrats!!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh it's so beautiful! I am so jealous. You must have worked very hard!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!! :stars: :leap:


----------

